# Family of 4 moving to Auckland



## canaryislands (Oct 3, 2014)

We are a family of four that are looking to move to the Auckland area in Jan. 2015. We have two children ages 6 and 8. We are looking for good family friendly neighborhoods where there are good schools. I'm also not sure where to look for long term rentals. Everywhere I look it's quoting me per week. I need per month. Can anyone help me please? We are planning on buying a car for the 6 months, but are not used to commuting, so if the home we rent is in a neighborhood that has a school nearby that would be terrific.

1-Neighborhoods
2-schools
3-website for long term rentals

Thanks a million


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

canaryislands said:


> We are a family of four that are looking to move to the Auckland area in Jan. 2015. We have two children ages 6 and 8. We are looking for good family friendly neighborhoods where there are good schools. I'm also not sure where to look for long term rentals. Everywhere I look it's quoting me per week. I need per month. Can anyone help me please? We are planning on buying a car for the 6 months, but are not used to commuting, so if the home we rent is in a neighborhood that has a school nearby that would be terrific. 1-Neighborhoods 2-schools 3-website for long term rentals Thanks a million


Good call. NZ is a great place to live with the family although the cost of living is high compared to Europe and the US etc and salaries are generally lower.
Since January isn't that far away how do you intend on getting to NZ - which visa ?
Auckland is the most expensive place to live in NZ with the other big cities following closely behind - eg Wellington and Christchurch.

Can't really help with good neighbourhoods and schools although I've been told on many occasions to steer clear of Central South Auckland and to concentrate on North of Auckland and/or the South Eastern Coastal suburbs which I can vouch that these areas are beaut if v expensive.

Majority of rentals are advertised on TradeMe (www.trademe.co.nz) which is NZ's answer to eBay. You'll be unable to register while overseas but you'll still be able to view as a guest.

In NZ the majority of salaries are paid out fortnightly, so many many things in the rental world are quoted weekly - eg house rentals.
To work out monthly :-
Weekly rent x 52 gives the annual rent then divide by 12 for calendar monthly rent.

Don't understand the reference to a car for 6 months and for commuting ?
Are you only intending to come for 6 months ? .......as visitors ?

Need more info.


----------

